# Zoro vs Supernovae



## Venom (Jun 28, 2014)

State of mind: Bloodlusted
Knowledge: Full

S1:
Zoro vs Basil Hawkins

S2:
Zoro vs Capone Bege

S3:
Zoro vs Kid

S4:
Zoro vs Jewelry Bonney

S5:
Zoro vs Killer

S6:
Zoro vs Luffy

S7:
Zoro vs Apoo

S8:
Zoro vs Law

S9:
Zoro vs Urouge

S10:
Zoro vs X Drake

Yes I know that we have like no fucking idea of how strong the supernova are.
I just want to know your thoughts on this.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jun 28, 2014)

The only ones I can see him losing to are Kid, Luffy, Law and maybe Drake, him and Killer will probably be equal. He beats the rest though.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 28, 2014)

It's way too soon man. Lets wait for the other Supernovas to show their feats.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 28, 2014)

S1: Hawkins high/extreme diff 
S2: Zoro mid diff 
S3: Kid high diff 
S4: Zoro mid high diff 
S5: Zoro extreme diff 
S6: Luffy high diff 
S7: Apoo high/extreme diff 
S8: Law high diff. 
S9: Zoro extreme diff 
S10: X-Drake high diff


----------



## Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Venom said:


> S1:
> *Zoro* vs Basil Hawkins
> 
> S2:
> ...


Bolded what my gut said. 

Bonney is iffy, in that she has the potential to be much like Perona. And by that I mean one of those one-shotters. 

As for Law, it all comes down to knowledge.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jun 28, 2014)

Beats all except for Law, Luffy, and Kidd. Law and Kidd can go either way though.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2014)

He should be able to take out everyone cept for Luffy, Kid, Law, Drake and Hawkins. I say Hawkins because I think he's probably more hax than Law and would probably trick Zoro into killing himself, Hidan style.


----------



## Venom (Jun 28, 2014)

@Issho
Well yeah I don't expect any arguments etc.
Just simple answers stating who you think the stronger one is


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Kidd, Law, Luffy, Drake, Hawkins and probably Scratchman are superior.

Stronger than everyone else.


----------



## Esdese (Jun 28, 2014)

Again with another Zoro stomp thread


----------



## killfox (Jun 28, 2014)

For some reason i have a strong feeling apoo would beat Zoro hmm..


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2014)

Loses to Luffy, Law and Kid. I'm uncertain about Killer, Drake, Apoo and Hawkins. He beats the others.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Jun 28, 2014)

_Luffy, Law, Kidd, Drake > Zoro
Hawkins and Apoo might have an edge over Zoro
Killer = Zoro
Zoro > Capone, Urouge, Bonney

In the following arcs Zoro will surpass all but Luffy, Law and Kidd. Drake is a wild card.

This is all entirely speculation obviously._


----------



## Intus Legere (Jun 29, 2014)

I think he has a shot against anyone in the list, and is superior to a good deal of them ? which is, in my opinion, everyone but Luffy, Kidd, Law, and maybe Basil and Drake.

I'm starting to believe myself that Zoro is actually stronger than Law, and that might be confirmed by the end of this arc, depending on how his fight with Pika goes.


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

S1: Zoro high difficulty. 

S2: Zoro low difficulty. 

S3: Kidd high difficulty. 

S4: Zoro low difficulty. 

S5: Zoro medium difficulty. 

S6: Luffy medium difficulty. 

S7: Zoro high difficulty. 

S8: Zoro extremely high difficulty. 

S9: Zoro low difficulty. 

S10: Drake high difficulty.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 29, 2014)

Zoro loses to all of them. He has chance against Apoo if they start with close distance.


----------



## Magician (Jun 29, 2014)

S1: Hawkins, extreme diff
S2: Zoro, low-mid diff
S3: Kid, high-extreme diff
S4: Zoro, low-mid diff
S5: Could go either way, extreme diff
S6: Luffy, high-extreme diff
S7: Apoo, extreme diff
S8: Law, high-extreme diff
S9: Could go either way, extreme diff
S10: X Drake, high diff

Based off gut feels.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 29, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Bolded what my gut said.
> 
> Bonney is iffy, in that she has the potential to be much like Perona. And by that I mean one of those one-shotters.
> 
> As for Law, it all comes down to knowledge.


pretty much this


----------



## Urouge (Jun 29, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> S1: Zoro high difficulty.
> 
> S2: Zoro low difficulty.
> 
> ...



you believe that the admirals cant beat any of the sn low diff but you believe can low diff his fellow sn  that's some serious wanking there

hes not beating any with anything lower than high to extreme diff


----------



## November (Jun 29, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> S1: Zoro high difficulty.
> 
> S2: Zoro low difficulty.
> 
> ...



 lol                         .


----------



## Sure (Jun 29, 2014)

Zoro beats all except Kid/Law/Drake.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 29, 2014)

S1:
Zoro high diff

S2:
Zoro high-mid diff

S3:
Either way extreme diff

S4:
Zoro mid diff unless hes hax'd

S5:
Zoro high-high diff

S6:
Luffy high-high - extreme diff

S7:
Either way extreme diff leaning towards Zoro

S8:
Law high-high diff (if Zoro got no knowledge)

S9:
Zoro high-high diff

S10:
Either way  extreme diff, leaning towards Zoro


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jun 29, 2014)

S1: Zoro cuts a few times
S2: Zoro cuts
S3: Zoro isn't allowed to cut
S4: Zoro cuts
S5: Zoro cuts more often than he gets cut
S6: Zoro cuts but gets punched
S7: Zoro cuts
S8: Zoro gets cut
S9: Zoro cuts
S10: Zoro cuts

In conclusion I say he loses to Kid, Law and Luffy.


----------



## monkey d ace (Jun 29, 2014)

loses to luffy, law, kid, drake, and probably loses to hawkins/apoo


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 29, 2014)

S1. Zoro high diff.

S2. Zoro mid diff.

S3. Zoro extreme diff.

S4. Zoro mid diff.

S5. Zoro high diff.

S6. Could go either way, most likely a tie.

S7. Zoro high diff.

S8. Zoro don't know the diff, the fight should be short.

S9. Zoro mid to high.

S10 Zoro high to extreme.


----------



## MrWano (Jun 29, 2014)

State of mind: Bloodlusted
Knowledge: Full

S1:
Zoro vs Basil Hawkins - either way? idk

S2:
Zoro vs Capone Bege - win

S3:
Zoro vs Kid - loss

S4:
Zoro vs Jewelry Bonney - win

S5:
Zoro vs Killer - win

S6:
Zoro vs Luffy - loss

S7:
Zoro vs Apoo -  either way? idk

S8:
Zoro vs Law - loss

S9:
Zoro vs Urouge - win

S10:
Zoro vs X Drake - probs. a loss


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> S1: Zoro high difficulty.
> 
> S2: Zoro low difficulty.
> 
> ...



Zoro isn't beating any Supernova with low difficulty.


----------



## Orca (Jun 29, 2014)

Purely speculation on my part.

Zoro loses to Luffy extreme diff. With Law it could go either way. Beats the rest. Though Xdrake and Hawkins have the potential to beat him. I'd say Zoro loses to Kid. Kid could very well be stronger than even Luffy. In which case he obviously beats Zoro. I'm also assuming his metal powers are bad news for Zoro.

Or I could be completely wrong and Zoro is not as strong as I think he is in which case he loses to Law, Xdrake and Hawkins as well. Though I find it unlikely.


----------



## Kaiser (Jun 29, 2014)

Beats all besides Kid, Luffy and possibly Law


----------



## barreltheif (Jun 29, 2014)

Kid beats him because it's a bad matchup. I think Drake beats him because Drake's the strongest SN (at least he was preskip). Law and Luffy could go either way. Zoro beats the rest.


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

Urouge said:


> you believe that the admirals cant beat any of the sn low diff but you believe can low diff his fellow sn  that's some serious wanking there
> 
> hes not beating any with anything lower than high to extreme diff



What? Individually, yes of course the Admirals could defeat any of the Super Nova with low difficulty. If I said they couldn't I'm sorry and wasn't being clear, although I don't think I said that. 

What I was saying is that 11 OF THEM all attacking an Admiral at the same time, and in one scenario without the Admiral's intangibility, could defeat an Admiral.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 29, 2014)

Can any of them fight on par with an admiral? Law got fodderized, Luffy got his ass kicked by Doflamingo. None of these guys are stronger than Zoro. To make this battle more fair, have them all fight Zoro at the same time. All the supernova except the top 4 are non factors. Law and Kidd will submit to Zoro's CoC and Zoro beats Luffy very high diff.


----------



## Amol (Jun 29, 2014)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Can any of them fight on par with an admiral? Law got fodderized, Luffy got his ass kicked by Doflamingo. None of these guys are stronger than Zoro. To make this battle more fair, have them all fight Zoro at the same time. All the supernova except the top 4 are non factors. Law and Kidd will submit to Zoro's CoC and Zoro beats Luffy very high diff.



This is probably the worst post I have read since joining this forum and that is saying something.


----------



## Dunno (Jun 29, 2014)

Zoro vs Basil Hawkins - Zoro high diff
Zoro vs Capone Bege - Zoro mid-high diff
Zoro vs Kid - Toss-up
Zoro vs Jewelry Bonney - Zoro mid-high diff
Zoro vs Killer - Zoro high diff
Zoro vs Luffy - Luffy extreme diff
Zoro vs Apoo - Zoro high diff
Zoro vs Law - Toss-up
Zoro vs Urouge - Zoro mid-high diff
Zoro vs X Drake - Zoro high diff


----------



## Typhon (Jun 29, 2014)

Beats everyone, but Law, Luffy, Kidd, Apoo, and Drake. Hawkins is a special case given his ability. If he has a crap ton of dolls, he could beat Zoro too. If Bonney's ability work's on Zoro, she beats him low difficulty.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 29, 2014)

I laughed at Apoo beating Zoro.


----------



## Typhon (Jun 29, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> I laughed at Apoo beating Zoro.



Apapapapapa!!!


----------



## Rob (Jun 29, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> I laughed at Apoo beating Zoro.



I laughed at Morel beating Feitan


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Lol Morel beating Feitan


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know about Feitan but Morel would beat Chrollo.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Unclear Justice said:


> I don't know about Feitan but Morel would beat Chrollo.



Morel ended up beating complete idiots like Cheetu and the Lion king and yall find him strong Morel's tactic's and plans wouldn't do well against Chrollo. This is the same dude that went against two people that would most likely be able to defeat a Royal guard. Besides, Morel< Zodiac's<Hisoka=< Chrollo


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jun 30, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Morel ended up beating complete idiots like Cheetu and the Lion king and yall find him strong Morel's tactic's and plans wouldn't do well against Chrollo. This is the same dude that went against two people that would most likely be able to defeat a Royal guard. Besides, Morel< Zodiac's<Hisoka=< Chrollo



I was talking about Nen-less Chrollo.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Unclear Justice said:


> I was talking about Nen-less Chrollo.



You got me good... trolled the troller..


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2014)

Venom said:


> S1:
> Zoro vs Basil Hawkins - Zoro
> 
> S2:
> ...


**


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 30, 2014)

Morel is not losing to someone who had a hard time against fodderZazan..


----------



## Rob (Jun 30, 2014)

Unclear Justice said:


> I don't know about Feitan but Morel would beat Chrollo.


BWAHAHAHAAHAHAH 


Extravlad said:


> Morel is not losing to someone who had a hard time against fodderZazan..



BWAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Morel is not losing to someone who had a hard time against fodderZazan..



 Zazan is a squad leader just like lion king and Morel didn't stomp King lion any better than Feitan stomped Zazan. Both of the guys that fought Morel didn't know shit about their abilities and powers so clearly it was like a master chef vs a newbie who just learned how to boil eggs  (Also keep in mind Feitan sama is out of shape so his speed is 69/100 while Morel didn't mention anything about his power being out of shape until he had to fight Pouf cuz he was lacking sleep)


----------



## Slenderman (Jun 30, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Bolded what my gut said.
> 
> Bonney is iffy, in that she has the potential to be much like Perona. And by that I mean one of those one-shotters.
> 
> As for Law, it all comes down to knowledge.



Pretty much this.


----------



## zoro (Jun 30, 2014)

Zoro vs Basil Hawkins: Could go either way

Zoro vs Capone Bege: Zoro 

Zoro vs Kid: Kid 

Zoro vs Jewelry Bonney: Zoro 

Zoro vs Killer: Zoro 

Zoro vs Luffy: Luffy 

Zoro vs Apoo: Could go either way

Zoro vs Law: Law

Zoro vs Urouge: Zoro

Zoro vs X Drake: Drake


----------



## Slenderman (Jun 30, 2014)

Why are you guys talking about HXH in here? I'm pretty sure the title is Zoro vs Supernovas, not Morel vs Feitan


----------



## tanman (Jul 2, 2014)

Bege is the only person that I feel reasonably confident about loosing.
Bonney just depends on how fast she is and what knowledge Zoro has.

Urouge and Apoo might loose.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jul 2, 2014)

Apoo was running from boars pretimeskip.. Switch him with Zoro or Luffy and the opposite woulda happen. (The boars would be the ones running) 
Apoo might be Chopper level with hax df. If his power moves at the speed of sound then damn he could pull off some more hax shit than Law's df. I still don't understand what the fuck Bege's df is all about, but we could tell he doesn't get into unnecessary fights.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jul 2, 2014)

Speed of sound is not impressive considering how many OP characters can move a lot faster than that (Zoro being one of them). At least that's what the OBD says.


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 2, 2014)

Are people arguing that Urouge and Apoo would beat Zoro?
I mean seriously?


----------



## Ajin (Jul 2, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Are people arguing that Urouge and Apoo would beat Zoro?
> I mean seriously?



Why not? Urouge came to Raijin Island, most dangerous island on start of New World and survive. Apoo now is going for Yonko's head together with Kid and Hawkins. They will be big players in new era. I'm not saying that they definitely would beat Zoro, but what is wrong with that?  Zoro by EOS will be strongest after Luffy (and maybe Kid & Law), but now he isn't so much important. He just executes Luffy's orders, when Supernova captains intend to rule. Their time to shine will be before Zoro's, that's why they can be stronger than him to a certain moment. And same as i am fine with Law, Kid & X-Drake being stronger than Luffy now, i have nothing against Apoo and Urouge being above Zoro.


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 2, 2014)

Ziomek said:


> Why not? Urouge came to Raijin Island, most dangerous island on start of New World and survive. Apoo now is going for Yonko's head together with Kid and Hawkins. They will be big players in new era. I'm not saying that they definitely would beat Zoro, but what is wrong with that?  Zoro by EOS will be strongest after Luffy (and maybe Kid & Law), but now he isn't so much important. He just executes Luffy's orders, when Supernova captains intend to rule. Their time to shine will be before Zoro's, that's why they can be stronger than him to a certain moment. And same as i am fine with Law, Kid & X-Drake being stronger than Luffy now, i have nothing against Apoo and Urouge being above Zoro.




It was made clear which SNs were the strong ones and which weren't. Kid, Drake, and Hawkins were shown thriving in the NW, and Kid and Law were portrayed as roughly on par with people like Luffy and Zoro. Apoo and Urouge were surviving but not thriving. Bonney and Capone were getting raped.

Zoro trained daily for two years with the WSS, and the training was intense enough that he lost an eye. There is no way that Urouge and Apoo progressed more quickly than Zoro over the timeskip. There is no way that Zoro is going to lose to Urouge and Capone.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 2, 2014)

For now it's Law >= Luffy >= Kid > X-Drake Hawkins >= Zoro >= Apoo IMO.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2014)

The idea of Law being stronger than Luffy/Kid is cancer.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> The idea of Law being stronger than Luffy/Kid is cancer.



Right now we know they are at the same general level. Law has better feats than Luffy who beats kid by default via Kid having little to no feats.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jul 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> The idea of Law being stronger than Luffy/Kid is cancer.



Same should go for Kid. Other than hype and bounty, what has he done that automatically puts him above Law or even Luffy? Law has way more feats than Kid, so for now, Law>Luffy>Kid. This obviously changes after we see more from Luffy this arc and some more from Kid.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2014)

We can give Kid the benefit of the doubt because he didn't get stomp by someone who's most likely lose to Luffy in this arc.

Luffy being stronger than Law is already canon.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> We can give Kid the benefit of the doubt because he didn't get stomp by someone who's most likely lose to Luffy in this arc.
> 
> Luffy being stronger than Law is already canon.



Law was already canonically weakened by overuse of his fruit during PH.

Law fought the combined efforts of Doflamingo and Fujitora before giving Dofla a mid diff fight.

Law mid diffed Smoker someone who has been Luffy's kyrptonite throughout the series. The only reason we think Luffy can beat Smoker now is based off of Law's performance 

Luffy got embarrassed by dofla's string clone, and is gonna need Law's help

But keep living in your zoro fangirl world


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2014)

> Law was already canonically weakened by overuse of his fruit during PH.


Lol nope, there is a 1 day difference between PH/Dressrosa, and Law had time to rest.



> Law fought the combined efforts of Doflamingo and Fujitora before giving Dofla a mid diff fight.


Law got stomped by the combined efforts of a non-serious Dofla and FUjitora before giving a low difficulty fight to Doflamingo.



> Law mid diffed Smoker someone who has been Luffy's kyrptonite throughout the series. The only reason we think Luffy can beat Smoker now is based off of Law's performance


Law's ha make him mid diff people he shouldn't be able to beat with less than high diff.
Luffy would take down Smoker high diff but that doesn't make him weaker than Law they don't have the same DF.



> Luffy got embarrassed by dofla's string clone, and is gonna need Law's help


Luffy is more talented than Law, he's the MC, he is always stronger than any of his allies in every classic arc (that doesn't include MF and ID), he spent 2 years with the dark king and was already at least as strong as Luffy before the timeskip



> But keep living in your zoro fangirl world


Zoro = Luffy > Law


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Lol nope, there is a 1 day difference between PH/Dressrosa, and Law had time to rest.


The reason Law didn't help out on the bridge is because he was low on power and needed some in case shit popped off with Dofla (which it did). So manga > your bias.




> Law got stomped by the combined efforts of a non-serious Dofla and FUjitora before giving a low difficulty fight to Doflamingo.


Dofla was seriously concenred by the meteor indicating its threat level, and law was the first to cut it. He then dodged more meteors and Dofla gunning for him all while weakened. 

Law was inches away from slicing dofla's face away and managed to survive off panel for a while, it was way more than low diff. You wish zoro could have pulled off what Law did




> Law's ha make him mid diff people he shouldn't be able to beat with less than high diff.


What?


> Luffy would take down Smoker high diff but that doesn't make him weaker than Law they don't have the same DF.


It doesn't fucking matter lol. Someone's power is someone's power lol.You're also disregarding author portrayal because you don't like Law.




> Luffy is more talented than Law, he's the MC, he is always stronger than any of his allies in every classic arc (that doesn't include MF and ID), he spent 2 years with the dark king and was already at least as strong as Luffy before the timeskip


Physically yes, and part of that is his DF. Law is more intelligent and hax which balances things out and tips them in Law's favor actually.


----------



## Typhon (Jul 2, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Apoo was running from boars pretimeskip.. Switch him with Zoro or Luffy and the opposite woulda happen. (The boars would be the ones running)
> Apoo might be Chopper level with hax df. If his power moves at the speed of sound then damn he could pull off some more hax shit than Law's df. I still don't understand what the fuck Bege's df is all about, but we could tell he doesn't get into unnecessary fights.





barreltheif said:


> Are people arguing that Urouge and Apoo would beat Zoro?
> I mean seriously?


Didn't Zoro get beat up fighting a bunch of baboons? Wasn't there were over 500 animals Luffy couldn't fight when he first started training. And these were all in *Paradise*. 

 

The only person who managed an actual attack on Kizaru, always seen fighting Kidd every time he shows up, and has been hyped just as much since the time skip started. And it's weird that he can beat Zoro?


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2014)

> The reason Law didn't help out on the bridge is because he was low on power and needed some in case shit popped off with Dofla (which it did). So manga > your bias.


You should read this scene again, he wasn't low in power but he didn't want to USE his power on the bridge.
He said that Doflamingo was too strong and he needed his FULL power to face him.




> Dofla was seriously concenred by the meteor indicating its threat level, and law was the first to cut it. He then dodged more meteors and Dofla gunning for him all while weakened.


Who wouldn't be concerned by a meteor? Law wasn't weakened and he was the first to cut it because of HAX.
The guy can cut SEASTONE, Mihawk cannot does that make Law stronger than Mihawk? Nope stop using his hax to argue please, this isn't impressive.



> Law was inches away from slicing dofla's face away and managed to survive off panel for a while, it was way more than low diff. You wish zoro could have pulled off what Law did


Zoro clashed 2 times with Fujitora, Law got buttfucked by DD, see the difference?


----------



## tanman (Jul 2, 2014)

I have no evidence, but right now I think it looks something like:

Kid > Drake > Law => Luffy > Killer > Hawkins > Zoro > Apoo > Urogue > Bonney > Capone


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 3, 2014)

Kidd and Luffy win 5-6 times out of 10 on average.

The rest lose to Zoro more often than not.


----------



## Guybot2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Zoro dont even notice bonney tackle him then process to spray him with ketchup.. that was pre-time skip.. what make you think someone who can blitz "bloodlusted" zoro will lose? 

She give off the brawler vibe with haxx fruit. plus she is alone in new world walking around eating pizza in a disguise.. LOL 

I bet you that when she show up, her feats will be insane..

P.S. she is the only one to maintain conscious in battle with blackbeards while her crew is more likely dead.


----------

